
How to politely turn down a lower position with a company - jasonthebuc
So...I interviewed for a position with a company that I really want to work for.A few days after the interview,I received an email saying that I didn&#x27;t get the position.Honestly,I wasn&#x27;t surprised.I did not think it was one of my stronger interviews.<p>They reached out to me today,and asked me if I would be interested in a lesser position.Financially,it&#x27;s less than what I make now,but more importantly,it&#x27;s a position that I am not really interested in,and not really related to the position I originally interviewed for.<p>What is the best way to reject this opportunity without burning bridges?I really want to work for this company,but not in this capacity.
======
HelloNurse
"Compared to my current job, your offer is not competitive"

------
antoinevg
"Thank you for your kind offer but I can do better elsewhere"

